# change of behavior!



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

hey there, 

I don't write much here, since most of my questions are already on the forum and I enjoy reading them. 

Our boy is almost 6 month (in jan), still a pup, growing fast. he is our first V, a lovely energetic boy, he behaves well at home and outside on and off leash with me, follows comments, and to be honest compare to other dogs I've had in the past, he seems to be smarter. we love him and give him exercise every day at list 90min to 2 hours. 

He is truly a happy go lucky pup, plays with other dogs and with everyone. Lately he is becoming abit obsessed and some how territorial with some objects. as soon as other dogs, specially pups, comes to the park, he finds a stick, or his ball, or an empty plastic bottle, then starts chasing after other dogs. Sometimes when other dogs ignore him, he goes to them and provoke them, then his back hair gets all straight and looks like he is looking for trouble. 

Now i've done some research before we got him, and I know that Vs like to carry an object on their mouth and somehow it is their nature, but I wonder if this behavior is normal, considering his age and the breed. 

We live near a lake in a city, there are lots of birds around and I'm not very keen on training him to hunt, but I do my best to create other activities for him and give him as much exercise as possible. 

I need some tips, to help me understand our boy better and to avoid aggressive and territorial behavior from now. 

Thanks in advance and happy holidays to all.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunter,
What is your dog's "purpose"?

Think that question for at least a day when you and your dog are off by yourselves. He has to have a purpose. A goal for getting up every morning out of his crate. Vizslas are very smart dogs and will create their own "purpose".

At six months old, his days at the dog park need to be numbered. Dumb and neurotic city dogs will not understand his energy.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/poor-city-dogs.html



> I need some tips, to help me understand our boy better and to avoid aggressive and territorial behavior from now.


Maybe grab these three books: _ Merle's Door, A Dog's Purpose, and Ceasar's Way _are all excellent to help understand your four- legged partner.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hun - your V at 6mo is still a puppy - U R doing the right thing with time off lead & exercise - the problem a great V needs 2 V challenged - bumpers - bird wings agility training - make the pup work 4 U - look likes the pup wants 2 create his own fun !


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for your helps! I've read Milan's book. Hunter is a good submissive dog and he follows. It's probably that other city dogs not understanding him. Here I haven't found any hunting/ training club. Have to come up with other activities to keep him balance. He does love an open field to run around. 


Happy new year to you guys.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know how many times I watched my dogs play the game your describing. Its normally started by June. She gets a toy and keeps pushing on the other dogs with it, till one will chase her for the toy.
She is not willing to give up the toy, she just wants them to try and get it.
The difference is she is playing with other Vs that understand the game, and I know all 3 dogs.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

My dog does this too. She just wants to be chased and is looking for someone to play with. I've never seen any signs of this going awry either, pretty harmless. 

But that said,generally with off-leash parks/beaches, if I spot a dog at the dog park that I know can get a bit snappy, or see any signs of aggression in another dog we get out of there. You just have to watch closely.


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks TexasRed & WireyV. It makes much more sense now. Where we live there are no other Vs, as far as I know and also according to the vet here. But yesterday we met a Weimaraner and she was going along with the game, and it was a back and forth game. I'm now pretty certain that it's just a game and for sure other dogs don't get it. 
Thanks again for sharing.


----------

